# Gardasee Anfang April?? Was macht das Wetter?



## andale (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe geplant in der zweiten Aprilwoche an den Gardasee zu fahren um dort ne Woche zu Biken. Nun war ich noch nie so früh dort!
Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie die Bedingungen um diese Zeit sind?

Gruß Andi


----------



## dre (8. Februar 2006)

http://www.gardasee.de/wetter/index.html?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (9. Februar 2006)

so wie oben ists also heute.... langfrstig im durchschnitt ists so....
http://www.gardasee-info.de/default.cfm?http://www.gardasee-info.de/html/klimatabelle_de.cfm

keine angst.... kann sehr angenehm sein... (schau dir mal die durchschnittlichen regentage an im vergleich zu anderen monaten...)

..m..


----------



## Hegi (9. Februar 2006)

andale schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe geplant in der zweiten Aprilwoche an den Gardasee zu fahren um dort ne Woche zu Biken. Nun war ich noch nie so früh dort!
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie die Bedingungen um diese Zeit sind?
> ...



wir hatten damals sehr gemischtes wetter... schneegrenze lag noch bei 1.300 m... von herrlichem sonnenschein über regen bis zu neuschnee hatte wir alles dabei  aber es war herrlich leer, besonders die tour durch deb neuschnee bei strahlend blauem himmel wir in erinnerung bleiben    
überwiegt hat bei uns aber das gute wetter!


----------



## Scale99 (9. Februar 2006)

Ich würd sagen was es will !


----------



## Joe der Biker (12. Februar 2006)

Möchte auch Mitte April (Ostern) für 4 Tage hin. Wer kann eine gute und günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit nennen. Wahrscheinlich am besten in Riva oder Limone.

Merci schonmal für Eure Tipps


----------



## Haunert (12. Februar 2006)

De Luc Park Hotel kann ich empfehlen ! Ab 70 Euro mit Frühstück - ist echt geschenkt !


----------



## Joe der Biker (12. Februar 2006)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> De Luc Park Hotel kann ich empfehlen ! Ab 70 Euro mit Frühstück - ist echt geschenkt !



Wo ist das denn? Habe es im Netz nicht gefunden. Hast Du ne mail Adresse?


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Februar 2006)

Mein Lieblingshotel in Riva:
http://www.welcometogardalake.com/englo/default.htm

Ü/F je nach Saison so um die 30 Euro. Super Zimmer, geniales Essen und bei schönen Wetter Frühstück auf der Hotelterasse

Wg. Wetter kann Dir um die Zeit fast alles passieren: vom Schneesturm bis 20° und Sonne. Also am besten das Wetter checken und kurzfristig runterfahren. Wenn Du ein paar Hoteladressen hast bekommst Du auch vor Ort um die Zeit was Vernünftiges, ohne groß vorher buchen zu müssen.


----------

